# teresa



## teresa753 (Jul 12, 2010)

Hello can anyone help we have got 2 very little ring collard doves they have fell out there nest we put them back in but they were out again last night and its about a 15ft drop
they were very cold and to be honest i didn't think they would be here this morning...................................but we made them warm wrapped them in cotton wool and put them in the airing cuboard and they are really chirpy this morning i know i can give them ready break but really need somewhere thats can take them does anyone no anywhere that will locally?
i'm in Arnold Nottingham
Thanks
teresa


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi

Well done for getting them through the night.

There are 3 places in the county listed on here:

http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/rescuecentres.htm

which you may want to check out.

John


----------



## teresa753 (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks they have just had some warm ready brek and wrapped back up warm
i will try those numbers thankyou so much x


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

You are doing an excellent job!

The link that John_D gave you also has information on caring for baby pigeons if you need it.

Please let us know how you get along finding a wildlife rehabber to care for them. I haven't looked up Arnold on a map, but if it is near a border check the adjoining county as well.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi Teresa,

This is a real long shot if you come on and still haven't found any help.

I'm taking my daughter to East Midlands Airport this afternoon and could carry on up the motorway and take these babies from you if you're stuck.

I'll put my mobile number on here in case you want to reach me up to around 3.00 pm. Obviously after that I'll be coming straight home and am not in your area again.

Hope you've had some luck with finding some local help otherwise.


Janet


----------



## teresa753 (Jul 12, 2010)

Thankyou x just feed them again hopefully the kind lady from Birmingham is giong to fetch them today so i will keep them warm till then x


----------



## teresa753 (Jul 12, 2010)

hello Janet we are missing the birds already i cant wait to see them when they grow up 
love from Jessie,scarlet and Ellie 
p.s please give jam (the big one)and treacle (the small one ) a hug from us 

X X X X X X X X X X X X X X X X X X X X X X X X X X X X X X X X X X X X X X X X X 

Janet THANK YOU SOOOOOO MUCH your are a star theres not many left like you in the world!!!!! Thank you for collecting those 2 little babies and putting yourself out
i do hope they make it 
Teresa xxx


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi All,

Just got back and they are snug in my airing cupboard now snoozing. Just going to give them a warm up on a hot water bottle before I feed them. 

Lovely to meet you all today and thank you sooooooo much for taking such good care of Treacle and Jam up to now girls. 

I'll certainly give you an update later, (if my computer holds up!!).

Janet


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Ah, bless you Janet!

I think Jam and Treacle are very suitable names for dovies, my latest arrivals are called Biscuit and Fudge!


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Yeah! Well done our Janet.

Excellent team effort all round

John


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi,

Well the babies are all full up and snuggled together, It's so nice that there are two for company.

I have to say it was Jam, the smaller one that cottoned on to the syringe and balloon feed immediately. Had a job to stop her gulping it down. Now Treacle was a bit slow on the uptake but once he got going he was fine. (By the way I have no idea whether they're boy or girl).

I weighed them both so I can see how they're growing and Treacle is about 45gms and Jam is about 27gms. Such tiny little souls. 

It was a pleasure to help, rather a coincidence I was going up north today so thought it was worth a try and so glad it worked out ok.

Cynthia, I love the names of your two.  Teresa's girls had already named these two darlings, I would never have thought of such brilliant names myself.

Here is my first photo of them after their feed.
(sorry it's a bit light)









Will keep you posted on their progress. ( have made a note to myself to prepare for a broken heart when they have to leave me).

Janet


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi Teresa and 'girls',

Just in case you're wondering the babies are doing really well so far, so, so greedy!!

I need to weigh them again tomorrow but so far Jam is still much smaller despite her greed. I'm feeding them every four hours and then they sleep until the nest round so very easy at the moment.
I had to be out today for a long time so they came with me so I could feed them during the day, just like having babies again....

I give them a kiss each night from you girls and they say HI back 

Will take some more photos in a couple of days as they grow,

Janet


----------



## teresa753 (Jul 12, 2010)

Are bless you xx the girls talk about them all the time they keep saying we should have got rid of the cat and kept the birds!!
But they would'nt have survived with us......... we did'nt no what to do they are much better with there fairy godmother Janet x keep up the fantastic work xx


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi,

Here's a new update for Jessie, Scarlet and Ellie,

Treacle & Jam are doing so well and developing fast. Treacle even started to flap his wings today!!
Jam is still tiny but fighting for her share of food and is determined to catch up.
Treacle has started to grow his tail and has tiny white feathers showing at the end.
Here's Jam admiring Treacle's new tail.










Here's Jam enjoying her feed.









All Full Up!!!









Yesterday I put them out, still in their box with my other pigeons as it was lovely and warm. I thought it would be a good idea for them to see and hear the other birds. I think the experience traumatised them as they huddled up and hid in the corner and wouldn't even squeak when they saw me. I've kept them inside today.

So as you can see they're absolutely fine and say Hi..

(More photos in a few days so you can see how they're growing)!
Hope you are all well,

Janet


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

They look lovely Janet!

Have you been making a note of their weight and the amount of food they take? I always forget to do that and then when a new rescuer asks for advice I flounder as my memory is very bad these days.

Cynthia


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

Thanks to Teresa and Janet who have each done their bit to ensure that the Doves have a a good chance of a life.Great response and good news which is always uplifting!
Jayne


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Feefo said:


> They look lovely Janet!
> 
> Have you been making a note of their weight and the amount of food they take? I always forget to do that and then when a new rescuer asks for advice I flounder as my memory is very bad these days.
> 
> Cynthia


Yes I have actually, so I'll keep those for reference. I wanted to try and measure them aswell but the little darlings won't stay still for a second !!
I'll write it all up once they're fully grown and let you have the info if you like.

It's amazing how much smaller Jam is but I expect she'll catch up eventually.

Janet

ps Thanks Jayne.


----------



## teresa753 (Jul 12, 2010)

OMG OMG OMG How amazing are you Janet they look fantastic!!! the girls are playing on the back i'm going to get them and show them these pics! they only asked this morning about them as we have had a mad weekend as the twins are 7 today and we've had a big princess party!! that is a fantastic present for them they look great keep up your amazing unconditional work and thankyou so much for the pics lots of love Teresa xxx


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi Teresa, so glad you popped by and saw Treacle & Jam's pictures.

Actually these pictures are already out of date as they're changing rapidly so I'll post you some more recent ones.

From being only around 30gms when they came, they're both 125gms, and at last Jam has caught Treacle up!
I can still tell them apart though as Jam is still the noisey one and constantly squeaks when I'm around and is hyperactive when she feeds.

They're both starting to eat by themselves and pick up small seeds now. Its funny that Jam has always been two days behind Treacle in everything they do, and even as far as picking up seeds, she started today, whereas Treacle started two days ago. I expect that's how far apart they were as far as hatching goes and their development has stayed that way right up to now.
It was even the same time scale between them learning to fly. They both fly well now and have the run of the downstairs bathroom during the day to get some practice.
I was funny today as I also have an injured Woodie that sits on a perch in there so she can see the Woodies coming to feed outside.
Today Treacle decided to fly over and sit on the same perch, and later Jam joined them. Woodie looked quite taken aback when Treacle took over where she usually sits, but didn't push him off so they spent the day sharing the perch.

'HEY THAT'S MY SPOT!!'










Treacle & Jam at 4 weeks










Jam Started To Feed Herself Today










So you can see they're looking quite like Doves now and are very fit and healthy thankfully.

I didn't realise the girls were twins, how great is that.

I bet you all thoroughly enjoyed the party. Treacle & Jam send you a big squeak and lots of love and birthday wishes girls.

They're going to a new home in a couple of weeks where they can mix with other doves in an aviary and to see how they get on at becoming wild enough for release.
I'll let you know what happens and post some new photos so you can see how they look before they go.

Great to hear from you Teresa.

Janet


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi Teresa,

Just a final update as Treacle & Jam are moving to a new home tomorrow.

They've grown up beautifully and although still look fluffy are very much Collared Doves to look at now.

Their personalities are still different but they are now identical in size. I can tell them apart because Jam still squeaks like crazy and Treacle is the more mature one. 

They're going to live with a member here who is a great Dove lover in South Wales. He has some other doves, some are tame and some aren't so he will keep them to see if they're suitable for release. If not they will have a great home there with other doves, so you couldn't ask for more.

I'll miss them so much but it's been a privilege to raise them as I don't get to see many Collared Doves close up which is a shame as they're lovely.

Here's one last photo before their long journey.

Wish them luck.










All the best to you and the girls, and thanks again for helping these two beauties,

Take care,

Janet


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WELL DONE, Janet!!! They look terrific!!

Sending ALL OUR BEST WITH LOVE, HUGS and SCRITCHES to Treacle and Jam!!

Shi/MR. Squeaks/Dom/Gimie/WoeBeGone/Rae Charles


----------



## jeff houghton (Jul 17, 2010)

You should be really proud of yourself.Well done a great effort.!!!!!!


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Thank you Shi & Jeff,

Well they survived the long drive along with a Woodie who was jumping about in her box for the two and half hours. 
Treacle & Jam are now installed in their new home and Rob reliably informs me that Treacle is a hen and Jam may need to be re-named James !! So I got it the wrong way round!!
Time will tell. 

A sad drive back though, it's very quiet here tonight (apart from a new rescue, a gorgeous very tame white Grizzle squeaker), so I'll still get my fix of baby squeaks for a while longer. xx


----------



## Woodywood (Jul 29, 2010)

Great story and fantastic ending.


----------



## teresa753 (Jul 12, 2010)

Janet 
The girls are thrilled really .........
Thank you so much for your help with them you really put your self out They look great all down to you x Take care and if it happens next year I no where you are xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## teresa753 (Jul 12, 2010)

OOO and thankyou for every ones help and comments too
good things do still happen some times then??
thankyou Teresa xx


----------

